# Rein/cow horse prospect?? (pic Heavy)



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

This is my girl duchess i would like to make her a rein/cow horse, but i dont know if she can make one. Here are some confo shots (sorta maybe lol) of her, to be somewhat kind, she is my baby. Here is her pedigree Usher Duchess Quarter Horse , no her pedigree aint anything wonderful, just foundation and cow, but im not looking for a big time horse, just one to get started going on on. Let me knwo what you think, if she will make on or not. She is 7 years old 15.3 hands tall. She is a big girl, but she can get down and dirty like a little horse, sit down, sotp, spin, turn around and be gone in a second lol. In the one pic her foot is turned in alot, she does not stand that way, she is very correct in her legs, i just couldnt get her to stand spuare for the life of me. The ground is also at a slope. Ill also put up a couple of her undersaddle.
Thanks!!:lol:


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I like her, I think she's an overall cute little mare. A little thick and heavy in the neck for my tastes but she's pretty heavy foundation bred and that's not so uncommon. I like her lines too, oooold lines. She's what she is supposed to be and she's fairly well balanced. If she's willing I don't think you'd have any problem doing reined cow horse events with her, especially if you aren't planning on doing it big time. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Gosh she's big. 

She looks pretty correct and I love that little baby doll head.

I think she'd do well at cow events, provided she gets in shape (quite a little belly on her ;]) But overall, I think she'd do really well.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, ya she is a bit chubby, im working on that the wether has been so inconsistent here her working has been inconsistent. I dont have a nice indoor arena =(. Thats, ya she is a big girl, she is every bit of her 15.3 hands.
Thanks again, i think i will try it with her and see how it goes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, if I was in the market for another horse, I would come steal her. She is what a QH should look like. Broad, stocky, muscular, and stout with enough leg and foot to support it. I am not overly familiar with her bloodlines but there is no doubt in my mind that with proper training, she could be a great cow horse. She is just a beauty.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awww, thanks smrobs, im so happy lol =) i value all of your guys opinions


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i love the poco line. We have a local guy that breeds that line..beautiful horses. she has a nice back end for sittin!

beautiful, looks nice, strong, and looks like shell have plenty of stamina..which is what youll need


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I am in love with your horse. I would love to see pictures or videos of her undersaddle with you reining.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

aww, thanks perrerduck, when i get goin on her i will for sure get vids and pics of me reining on working cows on her. Thanks everyone =)


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

A true foundation Quarter Horse, ladies and gentlemen  I am in love


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I want  She's a cutie!


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with everyone in that she's a good looking mare. I don't see any reasons why you should not be able to do cow work with her. My friends do it and love it. Go for it!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

WOOOO!!!! thanks everyone.. i love all yall lol. =) when i start goin on her i will get lots of pics and videos thanks!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

reining girl said:


> Thanks guys, ya she is a bit chubby, im working on that the wether has been so inconsistent here her working has been inconsistent


 I hadn't even really noticed that but taking another look, yeah she is a little fat. Not that I have much room to talk though, all of my horses have those fat pockets on both sides of their tails like she does. That just shows me that she is being very well taken care of. I still just love her great big WIDE chest.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I really like her, I think she looks pretty correct, I can't see the picture right this moment but the only thing I didn't really lie is how thick her neck is but I woul;dn't slim it down much either, Nice strong girl! Pretty pretty!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I love her big wide chest to smrobs lol, thats one reason why i bought, she is big stout girl that will last me for a long time =). Her neck is big, but i think she will always have a bigger neck, right now she is chubby so that makes it worse, but i just think her neck will always be a wee bit thicker than most, like someone said, its her breeding..i think lol. THANKS again everyone!!


----------

